# Samsung smb2330h; HDMI does not sleep



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

So I just hooked up my old monitor to my PC with hdmi, and whenever it is off or not displaying a picture, the monitor says "no signal".. meaning it does not shut off/go to sleep.

Anyone have an idea whats up? :\


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you check a new HDMI cable?

Does the monitor work with another computer?

Does the computer work with another monitor?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

This is a practically new hdmi. Only got it a few weeks ago and never used it.

I do not have another computer that has hdmi output. I could try to plug it into my TV box.. That'll have to be later, though. DVI (what my computer used previously) as well as vga (other computer) works fine with it.

I would assume so, yes.. It worked fine with the same monitor when I was using dvi.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just changed screen shutoff to 1 minute.. And the monitor goes to sleep.

But if the PC is shut down or goes into sleep mode, the monitor says no signal.



Also, when I shut the PC down, after windows closes and the system is shutting down, the monitor sleeps. As soon as power to the system is lost, it turns back on saying check cable!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does this monitor work with a DVI or VGA cable instead of the HDMI?

It seems to be getting a signal if it doesn't say anything when the computer is on.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Does this monitor work with a DVI or VGA cable instead of the HDMI?
> 
> It seems to be getting a signal if it doesn't say anything when the computer is on.


Yes, it does. As I said, I have been using the monitor with my main PC via dvi, and I have a secondary PC set up with VGA.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like a problem with the GPU then. Or even the HDMI cable.

Did you install any drivers for the Monitor?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

I did not, no.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Whats the model number of the monitor?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The issue here is that when the power to the PC get's shut off, the monitor loses all signal from the PC, telling it there is no connection. 

I am not sure if there is a way to rectify this or not.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Whats the model number of the monitor?


smb2330h 

Anyway, disconnected the hdmi. I'll llive with a shorter headpone wire


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am not certain why your HDMI isn't sending the "connected" signal... To be honest, I'm not 100% certain that it does, like the VGA or DVI connections... I have only ever used HDMI with TVs...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's a function of the monitor, not the PC. Most monitors display the message for x amount of time, and then sleep. But I've had a few as well that will continously display "loss of signal".


----------

